# Meike Announces MK-85mm f/1.8 Autofocus Lens for Canon EF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2018)

```
Meike has announced their first autofocus lens, an 85mm f/1.8 for Canon.</p>
<p>The MK-85mm f/1.8 features 6 groups with 9 elements and a minimum focusing distance of 0.85m. This lens is for full frame cameras and the filter thread of the lens is 67mm.</p>
<p>No pricing or availability has been announced.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34639 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/6687727841.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/6687727841-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/6687727841-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/6687727841-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649871475.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649871475-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649871475-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649871475-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649370748.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649370748-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649370748-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/3649370748-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/7450596066.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/7450596066-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/7450596066-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/7450596066-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## vangelismm (Apr 19, 2018)

Yongnuo rebrand?


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 19, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> Yongnuo rebrand?



yongnuo version has a front filter of 58mm, same as the canon, while this has 67mm...although the layout seems to be the same between the 2 and different from the canon 85 1.8


----------



## tmc784 (Apr 19, 2018)

I won't buy it.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2018)

Whilst I am more interested in a new OEM EF85/1.8 I welcome the small form factor and will be interested in the IQ of this lens.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 20, 2018)

This brand actually makes some pretty decent stuff. I had one of their fully manual lenses for my M5 and it was very nice. I would be interested in one of these for travel photos if it's cheap enough.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Apr 21, 2018)

nice buy until canon bricks it in their latest firmware update.


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 21, 2018)

i've just seen the rest of the photos and i must say the lens looks good! much better than the yongnuo and even better than the canon versions


----------



## bergstrom (Apr 24, 2018)

But they couldn't go and make a 1.4?


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 24, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> But they couldn't go and make a 1.4?



this quite recent article is just for you 
https://fstoppers.com/gear/reasons-consider-f18-over-f14-lens-options-243779


----------



## MintChocs (Apr 24, 2018)

Can it be worse than the Canon 85mm f1.8? Not that I am saying that the Canon is a bad lens but it is an old one. It might even have better coatings than the Canon so maybe less flare and CA. This is just speculation.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 7, 2018)

I bet the AF won't be up to Canon standards though. :'(


----------



## andrei1989 (May 30, 2018)

any word on price/availability for this lens?


----------



## fullstop (Jun 21, 2018)

any news re. this lens? Or vapor ware only?


----------



## andrei1989 (Jun 21, 2018)

still nothing...
i'm guessing this lens has been forgotten in a box somewhere and we'll get a price when someone trips and spills that box ;D


----------

